# Anyone interested



## Laura (Sep 5, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Is anyone out there interested in a weight loss support post or group? We can cheer each other on, trade meal ideas and vent our frustration




. We could do weigh-ins/measurements on Sunday or Mondays each week.... I know that it may be uncomfortable to post our weight, but if you choose you could say "I'm _ pounds away from my goal weight", or even "I'm _ pounds away from my first goal weight". I don't mind posting my weight, as I feel it gives me more incentive to keep working



[/SIZE]

Is anyone in with me? I have really let my weight slide in the last few years and had slowly crept up to 186.6 pounds



We were eating lots of fresh veggies with dinner, but were eating WAY too much meat. I was being pretty naughty about other meals too and snacking on sweets is my downfall, especially after the kids were in bed at night. We also spend a lot of time on the road, so fast food is easy and yummy (most of the time)





Since I am a WAH Mom, I think I have an easier and a harder time. Easier because I have lots more time to prepare GOOD meals and harder because if there are bad snacks in the house I have all day access!

I've gotten super stubborn (willpower has nothing on sheer muleheadedness~LOL) and have lost 10 pounds in 3 weeks, eating plenty and super healthy too. The cravings are _better_, but I'd love to have and give some support


----------



## Charley (Sep 5, 2008)

I have lost ten pounds in the last five weeks...but still want to lose about fifteen more. I was at 165.5 and now I am at 155. Gosh I hate sharing that! lol

I eat hardly anything when I am losing. I have gone on a soup diet for the most part and I count calories...keep it below 1200 on days that I diet. I can't diet on weekends but I am aware of how many calories I am eating. So I diet four days and watch it for three. So far it is working. Right now I am just looking at losing the next five pounds out of the goal of fifteen more. Today is a watch it day.

I have had one mug of decaf coffee so far today. Looking at soup for lunch and then will think about supper. Last night we had lasagna, but I portioned mine small and did not eat the garlic bread. I find that if I get to supper with under 600 calories, I can feel full after supper. I have cut out snacking at night completely. Only have two meals a day. I know they say to eat breakfast but I never have.

As to exercise, I try to take the dog for a walk everyday. I know I should exercise more!


----------



## SampleMM (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Laura sign me up.....fast!!!!! My weight has been creeping up so I joined a gym and am running on a treadmill but would love more support!! I think it sounds fabulous.


----------



## Laura (Sep 5, 2008)

Charley said:


> I have lost ten pounds in the last five weeks...but still want to lose about fifteen more. I was at 165.5 and now I am at 155. Gosh I hate sharing that! lol
> I eat hardly anything when I am losing. I have gone on a soup diet for the most part and I count calories...keep it below 1200 on days that I diet. I can't diet on weekends but I am aware of how many calories I am eating. So I diet four days and watch it for three. So far it is working. Right now I am just looking at losing the next five pounds out of the goal of fifteen more. Today is a watch it day.
> 
> I have had one mug of decaf coffee so far today. Looking at soup for lunch and then will think about supper. Last night we had lasagna, but I portioned mine small and did not eat the garlic bread. I find that if I get to supper with under 600 calories, I can feel full after supper. I have cut out snacking at night completely. Only have two meals a day. I know they say to eat breakfast but I never have.
> ...


See, If I don't eat, I get downright MEAN! My family would put me outside with the dogs & chickens. I'm eating 3 good sized meals a day, 1 snack mid/late afternoon when the kids are wearing me out and fruit in between if I get the munchies. Today I had Kashi Go Lean Cereal with a banana & vanilla soy milk. I'm about to have an apple, because I'm munchy, for lunch I'll have a wrap sandwich (Joseph's Oat bran, flax and whole wheat Lavash bread-actually super yummy, looks like a rectangular tortilla) with tuna or ham & fat free Miracle whip, spinach & dill pickles, maybe some carrots & pickles on the side, a Kashi TLC granola bar for a snack and dinner will probably be grilled pork chops, huge spinach salad and maybe grilled fresh corn...see, I'm eating



I love food~~LOL


----------



## Laura (Sep 5, 2008)

SampleMM said:


> Hi Laura sign me up.....fast!!!!! My weight has been creeping up so I joined a gym and am running on a treadmill but would love more support!! I think it sounds fabulous.


[SIZE=12pt]I need to exercise more. I have athsma, so running is NO longer my thing...abused joints are getting downright grumpy too. I'm trying to do some weight training, but the only running I'm doing is chasing Zac (22 months) or the horses



Heck, if I took Zac to Wal-mart a few times a week and turned him loose I'd run MILES~LOL[/SIZE]


----------



## FoRebel (Sep 5, 2008)

Sign me up too... I need to lose about 20 lbs before my SIL's wedding next June!


----------



## Laura (Sep 5, 2008)

Is Sunday morning OK for everyone so far, for me to post a weigh in/progress thread? That way we can keep it to one thread that everyone can add their response to and not take too much Forum space



You can post your results for the week whenever you have time during the week. Mary Lou, is this OK with you???


----------



## Dr. Pam (Sep 5, 2008)

Laura, your timing is fantastic. I was already way overweight when I injured my knee last Sept--surgery and being laid up over the winter jumped my weight another 20 pounds. My blood pressure went through the roof, my diabetes was spiraling, and my plantar fasceitis was killing me. I was exhausted and grumpy.

Long story short, I ended up in the hospital with BP 210/110. Legs were swollen. Talked to my Dr. about LapBand, but insurence said I had to have 3 mo Dr supervised diet first. My Dr STRONGLY recc MediFast. I've been on it for 4 weeks and have lost 25 pounds so far (goal is 100 pounds). My sugar levels are under control and I'm off oral meds, I've dropped my blood pressure meds by half, my energy level is great, and I'm enjoying the horses again. I'm on about 1000 cal a day--the key is eating 6 times a day. The first week was rough; I wanted to eat my dogs. Cravings are much better now. I eat 5 Medifast meals a day (mostly shakes, soups, oatmeal, protein bars) and one "lean and green" cooked meal a day.

One thing I'm NOT doing yet is a regular exercise program. The barn work doesn't quite count as a cardio workout and I need lots of toning. I need support!!!!

Sun am is great for me most of the time. Sign me up!


----------



## Connie P (Sep 6, 2008)

Can I participate even if I only have 15 pounds to lose??


----------



## Laura (Sep 6, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Pam,[/SIZE]

Wow, what a ride. I'm so glad you're doing better now! Exercise is my downfall too, I need to just get on with it!

Connie,

Of course you are welcome!



I'm starting out with a 20 pound loss goal, which will bring me to (I hope) 158 pounds. I'm 5' 7", so that would be an OK weight for me.

I've lost a little over 10 pounds already, so I KNOW I can make my goal. That definitely inspires me to keep going, even though my loss is slowing now, which is to be expected. The fact that I have COMPLETELY overhauled my eating habits makes me feel much more optomistic about my long term health. I was scared to even _consider_ a physical and having my cholesterol checked a month ago





I am changing Steve's diet a bit at a time, he's willing to be manipulated~LOL He is going to have to give up his beloved Keebler Elves Chocolate Chip Cookies though. They have 1.5 g. of SATURATED FAT each...EACH! He can eat 10 or more sitting, watching TV at night. I've transitioned him to a better oatmeal cookie. Once *I* am ready to add cookies back into my diet, I'll experiment with whole wheat/whole grain based recipes. I'm NOT making cookies right now, not when I've finally beat the sugar cravings into partial submission.

I did buy a bag of Hershey's Special Dark Kisses. I keep them in the freezer and when I REALLY need some chocolate I can suck on one like hard candy. It meets my need for chocolate and it's great treat that I know doesn't set me back


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Sep 6, 2008)

I am soooo in...at least now when I am sitting on my butt in front of the computer.



I am heavier than I have ever been in my life and keep putting on weight at my new job. These people celebrate everything with food and lots of it...then they support each other with food...complain with food...comiserate over food....sigh. I am lacking in motivation and admit it--I need help!


----------



## Laura (Sep 6, 2008)

FairytailGlennMinis said:


> I am soooo in...at least now when I am sitting on my butt in front of the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> I am heavier than I have ever been in my life and keep putting on weight at my new job. These people celebrate everything with food and lots of it...then they support each other with food...complain with food...comiserate over food....sigh. I am lacking in motivation and admit it--I need help!


Welcome!

I found that the easiest way to start was with what and how MUCH I was eating. One thing easy to eliminate was the amount of cheese I was cooking with. We could go through 1-2, 8 cups bags of shredded cheese a week. I also cut my meat portions back to 1-2 actual real servings a day (a serving is the size of a deck of cards) and added a ton more fresh vegetables. Steve and I could easily demolish a 1 lb steak EACH for dinner, plus sides. He bought some beef short ribs last week. Normally we would eat (just the two of us) the 4 piece, 1 1/2 pound package at one meal. Instead we divided it into 2 meals (I also took the much smaller serving) and added BIG spinach salads.

I've also been giving the kids some Morningstar Farms "veggies" items (like corndogs) and they are GOOD! The kids thing they're getting a treat (since I never buy corndogs), but Mia knows they are vegetarian and healthy



They are awesome for a low fat, lower carb "junk food" treat!


----------



## Buckskin gal (Sep 6, 2008)

Good idea Laura. I too had let my weight go up. When hubby retired it seemed like I just didn't watch what I ate...will have to admit that evenng is the worst time for me and I tend to snack.



When hubby passed away I lost about 40 lbs. but I still could lose some more to be healthier. Would like to lose another 15 lbs. I hope others will share their favorite slimming receipes and snack foods. I so agree with you that it is the amount of food we eat that is the culprit in gaining too much weight. I can keep the sweets out of the house now and enjoy a lot of salads. Finding good low calorie dressings is hard. I do like a good chicken salad with spinach and head lettuce mixed in with sliced strawberries or mandarin oranges. I do like the Kraft Rasberry low in fat dressing with this. I too loved cheese and used it in a lot of receipes but now have cut down to just low fat mozarella now and then. I will use a small bit of parmeson cheese to flavor food now and then. I have been eating a lot of fresh cucumbers in salads and fresh tomatos and green peppers from my garden. Know fish should be worked into meals but find it so pricey that it is just a treat now and then. Do use cooked shrimp in salads. I really like getting the fresh cooked chickens from Costco for they make a lot of meals and are so yummy. If I get a craving for something sweet I make up a bowl of no fat pudding using skimmed milk. I have also gotten into using the vanilla soymilk for the occasional bowl oatmeal to help the colestrol. I boil eggs and use just the whites in salads or as a snack because they are filled with protein and very low calories. I hope to hear from others about their favorite foods for losing weight and then keeping it off.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 6, 2008)

OMGosh, thank you, thank you, thank you. It took me a couple days to think about commiting to this but please count me in. I want to lose 40 lbs.

I also need to exercise, mostly due to my double knee replacements. I have always done really well with a buddy system.

I have a suggestion, If I just get one person in with me it will be so much easiier to do! How about adding and exercise program! I can come up with some really easy exercises, even post instructions if someone needs it. I will keep tabs on how many of each exercise each participant does. You can post your daily Mon thru Sunday exercises on your weigh in day.

What do you think?

Mary


----------



## Gini (Sep 6, 2008)

Can I join too? I have approx 35 lbs to lose. Being diabetic makes it hard but I'm sure willing to try. Laura this is a wonderful idea!

I have had a knee replacement, shoulder replacement and complete foot reconstruction. I'm a walking plastic and steel factory~


----------



## bcody (Sep 6, 2008)

OK, I admit it, I need to be in! I have no idea what I need to lose, since I have not weighed myself, but I guess we will find out tomorrow! (I am guessing at least 20-25 pounds ).

Does anyone have any exercise videos they like? I am not a gym person.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Sep 6, 2008)

I was just wishing I had a support group the other day! My year in the city and all the good food there did a number on me, and I'm supposed to be in one of my best friend's weddings next year--I'd like to lose what I put on by then (about 25 pounds to start...ugh). I'm an outdoorsy person and have no trouble staying active and losing weight in the summer, but I despise the gym, so I'm worried about staying committed this winter. Plus now that I'm working from my home office I have way too many opportunities to snack. This is going to be great for me. Thanks Laura!


----------



## Connie P (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok everyone - is today the big weigh in day? Where are we going to meet and do this?


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Sep 7, 2008)

ok--I actually thought about this first things this morning and weighed myself. I have my "ideal" weight and my "I could live with this" weight...I am 13 lbs from the second. I think that is a more realistic and less depressing way to start as well. I am having my coffee now, making sure to EAT BREAKFAST (a biggie for me) and will pull out my rebounder today with a goal of just 20 minutes to start. Sticking with it is going to be my problem...but thinking about it as soon as I woke up is a good thing. 13 lbs is a workable goal I think...


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 7, 2008)

I am down 2 lbs this morning. I have done 65 stomach crunches and bicycled 15 minutes per day the last 3 days. I have done 150 butt crunches, lol and 3 reps of 20, 10 lb dumbells bicep curls, over head lifts and lat presses each day too. Oh yeah feeling good.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 7, 2008)

Oopps sorry double post oh well gonna go shovel some cr*p that counts for exercise don't it?

Exercise challenge!!

Do 40 stomach crunches. Just lay on your back hands behind head lift head to chest. (Don't sit all the way up.) or use you ablounge if you have one great for those that can't get down on the ground.. I do my butt cruches sitting at the computer just tighten your butt and release, so easy do 150 you will feel that butt burn. You can do leg extentions, calf raises and if you have handles on your chair do dips all sitting at your computer! Do 40 of each. Come on you can do them!


----------



## Buckskin gal (Sep 7, 2008)

You really are doing a great job!!! Keep it up!




The most I can say I have done this morning is excercise my fingers on this keyboard.



Just takes me awhile to get going on a Sunday morning.



Mary



Maxi'sMinis said:


> I am down 2 lbs this morning. I have done 65 stomach crunches and bicycled 15 minutes per day the last 3 days. I have done 150 butt crunches, lol and 3 reps of 20, 10 lb dumbells bicep curls, over head lifts and lat presses each day too. Oh yeah felling good.


----------



## Charley (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, I am up one half pound....but am getting lots of exercise. We are staining our garage this weekend, just came in for lunch....soup. I figure that has to count as exercise. I am going to start one half hour of exercise (crunches, etc) on Monday, tomorrow. Now my goal it to loose 15.5 pounds by the end of the year.


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been working on losing weight for the Softball season


----------



## Laura (Sep 7, 2008)

My weigh in today was 166.6, starting weight 178.6 on 8-12-08. Today Dana's cooking for a double surprise birthday party for Steve & Mia. so I won't weigh tomorrow~LOL


----------



## minisch (Sep 7, 2008)

Sign me up too


----------



## wantminimore (Sep 7, 2008)

Count me in too





Leslie


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Sep 7, 2008)

Well since I just started I won't be weighing myself today, but I'm gearing up for my run after the horses get their dinner. It's been so hard to drag myself from the Nationals coverage though!


----------



## Elsa (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm a very health conscious person and almost obsessive about what I put in my mouth. These are some of the things that have worked for me.

http://blog.fatfreevegan.com/
shows you how to stay away from fats (oil, margarine, and shortening) in cooking. And even if you are no vegan, these recipes can easily be tweaked to suit your taste buds.

http://www.healthcastle.com/
great site with info about food and what you need in your diet

*some diet tips I use*

Resolve never to supersize your food portions "unless you want to supersize your clothes.
*Use a salad plate instead of a dinner plate.*
Eat the low-cal items on your plate first, then graduate.
Start with salads, veggies, and broth soups, and eat protein and starches last. By the time you get to them, you'll be full enough to be content with smaller portions of the high-calorie choices.
Juice has as many calories, ounce for ounce, as soda. Set a limit of one 8-oz glass of fruit juice a day. Kicking the soda habit all together will give you fast and noticeable results.
Eat more soup. The noncreamy ones are filling but low-cal.
Dilute juice with water.
Follow "Serving Size" on the Nutrition Facts panel
Eat your evening meal in the kitchen or dining room, sitting down at the table.
Brush your teeth right after dinner to remind you: No more food

_"I'll ride the wave. My cravings will disappear
__after 10 minutes if I turn my attention elsewhere."_
_"It's more stressful to continue
being fat than to stop overeating."_


----------



## Wee Mite Miniatures (Sep 8, 2008)

I will try this one more time. My computer keeps losing the internet and I lose my post.

Over the last 5 years I have lost 180 lb. Too bad it has been the same pounds over and over. Currently I am 80 lb below my high weight from 5 years ago. I would like to lose another 25 pounds. I started Weight Watchers on March 25, 2008 and have lost 46 pounds since then. As long as I have ice cream and chocolate every day I do well on the diet.

As others have said keep track of what you eat. It is amazing to see how much we really eat. The other thing that surprised me is if you do not eat enough you will not lose weight. Instead your body starts to store fat.

Some foods that I have discovered in my new life style:

Arnold's Sandwich thins

Friendly's low fat low sugar ice cream

Frappes made from the ice cream and fat free milk or silk soy milk

Kraft fat free pepper corn ranch

Low fat Italian bread

sugar free sweet pickles

Weight watchers cream cheese

weight watchers ice cream bars

Eggo's whole wheat low fat waffles

Smuckers sugar free jelly

Exercise. The weeks I do more I lose more. I am enjoying kayaking and hiking.

So counting down 27, 26, 25...............


----------



## Laura (Sep 9, 2008)

Whoohoo everyone! You are all doing great!


----------



## Watcheye (Sep 9, 2008)

Hmm I am not sure where I fit in but I really admire everyone here. I dont know that I really want to loose more weight but I do want to tone up. I used to be rather pudgy but thankfully I lost about 20 lbs one summer and then 25ish last summer. I am so much more comfortable now than I was. I would never want to go back. I am still toying with my diet but I eat a small breakfast every day, love fruit and vegetables, and I am obsessed with this sandwich that I have to have every day. It is made with Sara Lee honey roasted turkey and is on a perfection deli sub bun. I use swiss cheese and a smidge of mayo. I ate that one a lot last summer. The humidity also prevents me from eating much.



I love chocolate and do eat some of a plain hershey bar every day. I cut back on my orange juice (I am a orange juice freak) and try to run around with the animals every day. I am not sure what types of goals to set but I think this will inspire me to keep trying.


----------



## Laura (Sep 9, 2008)

Watcheye said:


> Hmm I am not sure where I fit in but I really admire everyone here. I dont know that I really want to loose more weight but I do want to tone up. I used to be rather pudgy but thankfully I lost about 20 lbs one summer and then 25ish last summer. I am so much more comfortable now than I was. I would never want to go back. I am still toying with my diet but I eat a small breakfast every day, love fruit and vegetables, and I am obsessed with this sandwich that I have to have every day. It is made with Sara Lee honey roasted turkey and is on a perfection deli sub bun. I use swiss cheese and a smidge of mayo. I ate that one a lot last summer. The humidity also prevents me from eating much.
> 
> 
> 
> I love chocolate and do eat some of a plain hershey bar every day. I cut back on my orange juice (I am a orange juice freak) and try to run around with the animals every day. I am not sure what types of goals to set but I think this will inspire me to keep trying.


It sounds like you are doing great! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Sep 9, 2008)

FairytailGlennMinis said:


> ok--I actually thought about this first things this morning and weighed myself. I have my "ideal" weight and my "I could live with this" weight...


This made me chuckle, because I think that way, too!! Right now I'm 10-15lbs from my "I could live with this weight" and about 20-25lbs from the "I LOVE ME" weight



!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok so I fell off the routine for the last 2 days, dang Popeyes chicken. To tired to exercise too. Soooo anyhooo. I am stating here, I'm gonna do my exercises Wed. Going to come up with a what not to eat list!

Everyone is doing so well. Keep it up.


----------



## Laura (Sep 10, 2008)

Maxi'sMinis said:


> Ok so I fell off the routine for the last 2 days, dang Popeyes chicken. To tired to exercise too. Soooo anyhooo. I am stating here, I'm gonna do my exercises Wed. Going to come up with a what not to eat list!
> Everyone is doing so well. Keep it up.


[SIZE=12pt]It happens Mary



The key is to remember not to think "well, I already blew it today, so I might as well eat a pint of ice cream"~LOL[/SIZE]

Yesterday's challenge for me-Steve and I left early with the kids. MY car had been in the shop for preventative maintenance (a stupid thing IMO~LOL, new timing belt, water pump, check brakes, etc-OUCH on the pocketbook!) We dropped Mia off at school and headed to town...past the 2 sonics and 1 McDonalds, where in past days I would have stopped SOMEWHERE for a fast food breakfast. Instead I (grumpily) ate my lowfat yogurt and a banana.

After picking up my car, Steve headed to work and Zac and I went to wal-mart...land of lovely, yummy foood~LOL I was STARVING!!! Zac had a fit (SUPER RARE, he loves shopping and flirting with everyone), apparently he was tired from sleeping horribly the before (as was I) and he had not eaten a lot of breakfast (lots of "NO! Not want it!") . We hurried through our shopping and I handed him a banana as soon as they were weighed and scanned.

He was happy, *I* on the other hand wanted a candy bar and diet coke SO BAD!!!! That has always been my "kids are driving me batty" quick fix



At home I have my Hershey's Special Dark Kisses for kid related stress emergencies, but I was SOL yesterday. I settled for a Sonic diet coke (more grumpiness~LOL). Zac fell asleep as soon as we left wal-mart too, so at least one of us was more rested





My LOVELY husband



sat in here last night and ate homemade carrot cake and ice cream from his birthday party last weekend....the turkey! Ah well, I'm proud of how I'm doing and Steve is stunned. I see his "maybe I should be doing this too" wheels turning~LOL


----------



## Wee Mite Miniatures (Sep 10, 2008)

Today was my weigh in day. Down 4/10 of a pound. Not as much as usual. I have not been drinking enough water. Bad me, not enough water leads to constipation which means you are not losing.

Drink your water!!!!!

25

24.6

and counting

breakfast- 1 egg on a sandwich thin with cheese

snack- pear

lunch- salad with bread chips

snack- chocolate pudding

dinner-chicken, rice, cauliflower, milk

snack- low fat low no added sugar coffee ice cream


----------



## horsehug (Sep 11, 2008)

I'd love to be counted in 

I was about 125 lbs. most of my life til after my 5 kids. I crept up to 160 lbs!!

I tried lots of things, but last year I found that I LOVE Veggie delite Sandwichs from Subway and they REALLY helped me to lose weight. For the first time in lots of years I lost 20 lbs and then kind of hit a plateau and am still around 140 most days.

I am addicted to sugar so have to have a little of it every day but I figure that into my calories. And my barn chores actually do keep me pretty active and help. I can lose very gradually if I keep my calories under about 1900.

I eat a smal bowl of Wheaties most mornings and a Subway Veggie Delite most suppers. I also started to lose when I got so I could cook for my hubby and not have to eat the same thing.

Oh.....and I definitely lose more when I drink about 4 Big glasses of water throughout the day!

My snacks are things like tootsie rolls, which are low in fat, and I keep a bag of dark semi sweet chocolate chips in the cupboard also.

Anyway I'd love to lose 10 to 15 more lbs.

So thanks Laura, for this idea!! 

And good luck to everyone!!

Susan O.


----------



## SWA (Sep 11, 2008)

Well, over the last 3 years since my brain surgeries, I have slowed way down, and shamefully, I am wayyyyyyy overweight and currently about 183lbs.



But, I am SUPER EXCITED about that, in that I am down from 198lbs



from just 5 weeks ago. My main weaknesses are for soda and coffee, with emphasis on the soda.



If I could cut those out, I think I'd be able to lose much easier. I try to keep active best I can, my main source of exercise right now is feed time with the horses twice a day, and then I also take our 5 dogs (individually) for their "potty walks" twice a day. I'd be grateful for any help to keep losing weight. Thanks so much Laura for posting this thread "publicly". I don't think I would ever have been brave enough to post my weight like this if not for others here having done so too. I think it will "hopefully" help with keeping me accountably focused to keep forging on toward my goal of shedding off at least another 40lbs or better.



Lord have mercy.


----------



## Charley (Sep 11, 2008)

Well, I dieted my three days, and am back down to 155...right where I was a week ago. So I am continuing to diet and adding in exercise. Good thing I like soup.

We went out for pizza last night and I stayed under 400 calories with two slices of veggie lovers thin & crispy crust pizza and water. One of my favorite eat out meals!


----------



## Dr. Pam (Sep 11, 2008)

Weighed in yesterday at the Dr office--total of 25# so far. I'm still not exercising beyond what I do in the barn and at work--lots of lifting, not so much cardio. I want to get an exercise bike--more biking, less computer when I get home at night!! Feet too bad to walk and the pool is cooling off. mmm--need to talk to hubby about a solar cover....

We have a CDE coming up in Nov--Sunny will sure appreciate having less of me to haul around on the marathon!!!

hang in there, everyone!! We're really going to have to cirlce our wagons with the Holidays coming!!!


----------



## Laura (Sep 11, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]I am so proud of everybody!! [/SIZE]

You're right about the holidays Pam. My quinoa dressing recipe is already in the recipes post and we're all going to need to share lots of YUMMY, lower fat/calories/carb snack and meal ideas for the holiday season.






I did pick up a box of Pop Secret 100 calorie packs yesterday and the kids and I actually shared one...now Zac is obsessed with "Pa-corn"~LOL.


----------



## Wee Mite Miniatures (Sep 11, 2008)

Dr. Pam said:


> Weighed in yesterday at the Dr office--total of 25# so far.



That is great. You really can see the results when you get over the 20 pound mark.

As a visual you lost 5 5 lb bags of sugar. Try carrying that around for a few hours and it will really impress on you how much you actually lost.


----------



## bcody (Sep 12, 2008)

Laura, I wish I had your self control with the food! If I did maybe I would no have 25# to lose! I have been good this week, took the dogs out for a 1 mile walk every morning this week, even in the rain. I need to work on the food part though! Thanks for starting this.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey how is everyone doing? I have kept up with the exercises. Didn't do to bad with the diet too. Weighing in tomorrow.


----------

